

Bixi owes $50M, files for bankruptcy protection - pdq
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/bixi-owes-50m-files-for-bankruptcy-protection-1.2503974

======
pedalpete
I wonder how much this loss compares to other public transit on a per ride
basis? Though they've lost $30 million (assuming that is in the last year), is
that a significantly greater loss than other public transit initiatives?

